# Oakley



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, this is so heartbreaking. 

My thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How horrible. My thoughts and prayers for your family. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

I am so sorry...my thoughts and prayers to all of you. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wishing you all peace and comfort during this devastating time.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely heartbreaking, I am so very sorry.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Tragic. So terribly sorry. 

RIP Oakley.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

What a horrible thing to happen. He was so gorgeous. I can't even imagine going through that...hoping you can find some peace soon. Ah, just downright awful story to hear.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Heartbreaking thread to read! Here's to hoping that spirit lives on forever. Nobody should ever have to experience that. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I too cannot even imagine going through such anguish. My heart is with all of you and especially as my Bridge Boy is named Oakley.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How awful! I am so sorry!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rest in peace, sweet Oakley!
Smooch and Snobear will keep you company!!

I added Oakley to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5435866


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so very very sorry!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

wjane said:


> Godspeed Oakley - we are going to miss you.:--heart:


I'm so sorry to read this wjane. Sending prayers for your sister, brother, and for you. I hope that they realize that this was an accident, even with the most caring and loving homes awful things sometimes happen. They have my deepest sympathy


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Heartbreaking! Wishing you all peace during this sad time.

He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I am so sorry for your and your sisters loss, reading this brought tears to my eyes...You are all in our prayers....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a tragic accident. So sorry.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. I lost my 2nd Golden, Seger, in March 2014 and have not been able to come back to this site in a year. Your post is the first I saw. We also had an Oakley who we lost to hemangio 1.5 years ago. When I read your description of your Oakley you could have been describing our boy. May Oakley fly high and free and experience many more adventures. When he finds my Oakley at the Bridge he will have found a partner in crime. My heart goes out to your family XO


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss, but I'm afraid that words are not enough to ease your pain.  There are areas on this forum to help with the sadness of this situation. I also recommend opening your heart to a new pet ASAP, even if its just a Guinea pig! Of course, do whatever feels best for you. 

Good luck! :smooch:


----------

